# North Augusta SC Ride Sat 16 Nov



## Freqman1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Gonna have a pre-Thanksgiving ride on the 16th-weather permitting. We meet at the North Augusta municipal building 100 Georgia Ave., North Augusta, SC, 29841. This is the parking lot behind the municipal building that has a clock tower on it.  The ride is relatively flat and there is a pretty decent restaurant, The Larder, https://www.hflarder.com/. Total distance is about 12 miles. @Classic Cool Rides @Sprockets @DB ReTodd @deepsouth @jimbo53 @DonChristie @American Vintage Bicycle Supply @Phattiremike @Superman1984


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 29, 2019)

Sounds like fun but I will be in Folly beach, SC that weekend. Of course, riding bikes! You guys have fun!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 29, 2019)

DonChristie said:


> Sounds like fun but I will be in Folly beach, SC that weekend. Of course, riding bikes! You guys have fun!




Hey Don! 
While in Folly Beach area you must check out the Vintage Bikes on display (and some are for sale) inside *Mike's Bikes Bike Shop*!!
Ask Mike or Randall there to give you the Nickle Tour ... they've got some sweet rides in there! Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello @Freqman1 !
I just thought about a couple other GA folks we should try to get to join us ... @onecatahula and @bobbystillz and might want to join in as well !
The More, the Merrier !  (there is a guy named Michael over in Canton, GA I will reach out to as well) ...
Cheers! Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hello @Freqman1 !
> I just thought about a couple other GA folks we should try to get to join us ... @onecatahula and @bobbystillz and might want to join in as well !
> The More, the Merrier !  (there is a guy named Michael over in Canton, GA I will reach out to as well) ...
> Cheers! Dave





Thanks Dave. Of course everyone is welcome! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks like weather will be in the mid 40s with sun to start and get into the low 50's when we finish. Jacket weather but should be a nice ride. Hope to see everyone there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (Nov 12, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like weather will be in the mid 40s with sun to start and get into the low 50's when we finish. Jacket weather but should be a nice ride. Hope to see everyone there. V/r Shawn



Meet at 9:00?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Oilit said:


> Meet at 9:00?



Same as Charlotte. I’ll be there at 9am but we won’t leave til 10 so as long as you make it by 10 you’re good. Folks are welcome to stop by the house afterwards to check out the collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Unfortunately the weather is looking a little dicey tomorrow morning so I think I'm going to wave this one off. Hopefully we'll get some decent weather in December and sneak one in! V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Nov 15, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Unfortunately the weather is looking a little dicey tomorrow morning so I think I'm going to wave this one off. Hopefully we'll get some decent weather in December and sneak one in! V/r Shawn



Thanks for the heads up. We'll try it again.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Nov 15, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> Unfortunately the weather is looking a little dicey tomorrow morning so I think I'm going to wave this one off. Hopefully we'll get some decent weather in December and sneak one in! V/r Shawn




I've been watching the forecast all week and hoping for improvements ... but the weather just wasn't looking to get much better.
I'm sure we'll get together again soon ... 
Looking forward to our next opportunity to get together! CCR Dave


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 15, 2019)

Bummer! Had a great time on the last ride you had there. Oh, well...looking forward to your next one!


----------

